# lang/erlang install issue.



## Rainbear (Apr 5, 2013)

On FreeBSD-8.4-PRERELEASE, trying to update all my ports using portmanager, and I get this error:


```
===> Installing rc.d startup script(s)
usage: ln [-s [-F] | -L | -P] [-f | -i] [-hnv] source_file [target_file]
       ln [-s [-F] | -L | -P] [-f | -i] [-hnv] source_file ... target_dir
       link source_file target_file
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/erlang.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/erlang.
```

The complete build log is here:

http://pastebin.com/MJgXGLvf

I'd appreciate any help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 5, 2013)

Please stop using portmanager.  It is obsolete, unmaintained, and has been removed from ports.  Switch to ports-mgmt/portmaster (recommended) or ports-mgmt/portupgrade.

That may not be the problem here.  I'm building the port now, and will follow up with results.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 6, 2013)

The latest version of lang/erlang builds and installs fine from the port.  The latest version is erlang-15.b.03.1,3, and it installs /usr/local/etc/rc.d/epmd.


----------



## Rainbear (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry, typo--I *am* using portmaster. And it's still not building. 

BTW: /usr/local/etc/rc.d/epmd is created, it's failing after that.

Thanks!


----------



## Rainbear (Apr 6, 2013)

Ugh. Got it. Had to deinstall the old erlang first. Thanks, wblock!


----------

